# Looking for a tank for a new vaper (im surprising her)



## Wyvern (29/6/16)

Hi all, I need a small tank with coils - for a friend who is starting vaping, I found her an iJust battery secondhand for a great price, now I am looking for a tank, max unfortuantely I can spend is R200, since I am donating this setup to her as a gift. She is not into building coils, but is used to vaping sub ohm so that doesnt matter. We tried a cubis tank by she got fedup with the spitback on that. The important thing is that it has to be a tank that we can easily find coils for. If you have anything for sale please pm me.

Angie


----------



## shaunnadan (29/6/16)

best match is an ijust2 tank. simple and easy


----------



## PrinceVlad (29/6/16)

Ive got a Cerabis that she can have.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Wyvern (29/6/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Ive got a Cerabis that she can have.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks, how much for it? And is the coils easily found?


----------



## PrinceVlad (29/6/16)

If you pay for shipping its free! You can order the coils from Vaperite or Vapeking. I think they are R60 a coil, but they last a long time.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/6/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> If you pay for shipping its free! You can order the coils from Vaperite or Vapeking. I think they are R60 a coil, but they last a long time.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


And see this is why this forum is still awesome! I am sending you a pm now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cam (4/7/16)

If you havent already come right i could offer a crown...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

It's threads like these that make my heart smile  
Really, I just feel so glad to be part of this family who unselfishly go above and beyond for others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Wyvern (4/7/16)

Thanks agaim guys, I have the tank that @PrinceVlad is sending me  So once that arrives I can give it to my friend so that she can vape as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (4/7/16)

I also have a ijust2 tank you can haz

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks agaim guys, I have the tank that @PrinceVlad is sending me  So once that arrives I can give it to my friend so that she can vape as well



Glad you came right @Wyvern 
Big ups to you @PrinceVlad 

@Wyvern when she gets her gift we want to see some photos and would be great if your friend joins and shares her vaping experience on it after a few days vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (5/7/16)

Silver said:


> Glad you came right @Wyvern
> Big ups to you @PrinceVlad
> 
> @Wyvern when she gets her gift we want to see some photos and would be great if your friend joins and shares her vaping experience on it after a few days vaping!


Hai Silver, she is unfortunately technologically challanged. She wont use forums and never have. I have tried.

So far in the past month I converted 3 people - almost my whole group of friends vape now, some browse the forums but most doesnt have time for forums at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Wyvern said:


> Hai Silver, she is unfortunately technologically challanged. She wont use forums and never have. I have tried.
> 
> So far in the past month I converted 3 people - almost my whole group of friends vape now, some browse the forums but most doesnt have time for forums at all.



Ok no problem, i know what you mean

Perhaps you can keep us updated then


----------



## PrinceVlad (5/7/16)

@Wyvern tank is cleaned and packed, will be sending with overnight courier tomorrow!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Wyvern (5/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Wyvern tank is cleaned and packed, will be sending with overnight courier tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!

@Silver I will try - I myself have been MIA due to real life dramas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (8/7/16)

Thanks @PrinceVlad !!! I will be giving this giftwrapped and all on sunday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Badgeress (22/8/16)

@Wyvern same wyvern from ph forums?


----------



## Wyvern (22/8/16)

Badgeress said:


> @Wyvern same wyvern from ph forums?


A long time ago yes and you are?


----------



## Badgeress (23/8/16)

Wyvern said:


> A long time ago yes and you are?



Ange. Also still see Maddie a lot (Maddoossa). Small world.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/8/16)

Badgeress said:


> Ange. Also still see Maddie a lot (Maddoossa). Small world.


Haha yes it is, I see a few of them on the mygaming forums mostly. Welcome to the world of vaping, these guys are awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Nico_gti (23/8/16)

Awesome to read threads like this


----------

